# PCT Decision



## Poof (Jan 8, 2013)

Here it is, I've had a vasectomy, I do have a problem with the estrogen accumulation as a result. I have decided to use a Steroidial Estrogen "Killer" an AI Suicidal and not a binder. As far I can tell this is best for the situation. Not much info out there for this. Jump starting the HPTA isn't a problem, it's the estro. Thanks


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 9, 2013)

So are you asking what's out there?  Aromasin is the most common suicide inhibitor.


----------



## Poof (Jan 9, 2013)

yes, any info at this point would be good. I'm also wondering about the time interval for taking or a schedule, if it really matters when taken either on cycle or off or create a cycle all it's own. most cycling is established with the understanding that the gonads are intact so to speak. Even a theory would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 9, 2013)

Poof said:


> yes, any info at this point would be good. I'm also wondering about the time interval for taking or a schedule, if it really matters when taken either on cycle or off or create a cycle all it's own. most cycling is established with the understanding that the gonads are intact so to speak. Even a theory would be greatly appreciated.



Can you tell us what your blood work came in at?


----------



## Poof (Jan 9, 2013)

Not much to work with there. Haven't had any done. That's a story of a different color. To make a long story short, some medical staff wanted to remove my appendix years ago, and my significant other stopped them and said no, they then recognized they had the wrong chart and apologized. haven't been back to medical facilities since.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 9, 2013)

Poof said:


> Not much to work with there. Haven't had any done. That's a story of a different color. To make a long story short, some medical staff wanted to remove my appendix years ago, and my significant other stopped them and said no, they then recognized they had the wrong chart and apologized. haven't been back to medical facilities since.




So who did the vasectomy?

Thread is weeeeeird.


----------



## Poof (Jan 9, 2013)

The vasectomy was done in 1996, the medical foul up was in 1999. Wilford Hall Medical.


----------



## Poof (Jan 9, 2013)

Never mind, thanks anyway!


----------



## Poof (Jan 9, 2013)

Should've known better for smart ass response for help!


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 9, 2013)

No dude that's not what we are about here.  He was simply saying give us a little more info.  I was really confused to what you were asking.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jan 9, 2013)

I think what POB was trying to get at is you said you have a problem with estrogen accumulation. I'm sure he was wondering how you know this considering you've never had blood work done to know exactly where your estro is.


----------



## Jada (Jan 9, 2013)

Poof said:


> The vasectomy was done in 1996, the medical foul up was in 1999. Wilford Hall Medical.



Damn bro that's crazy, every one here is willing to help bro u just jumped the gun to fast.


----------



## SAD (Jan 9, 2013)

I just did some research for you, Poof, and I don't know why you think your vasectomy has anything to do with test levels/estrogen levels/HPTA.  All it does is sever the vas deferens tubes so that your swimmers won't mix with the water and get chicks pregnant.  In fact, what I have found is studies that show a man's test levels stay higher longer when he's had a vasectomy vs. men who haven't.


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 9, 2013)

Poof said:


> Should've known better for smart ass response for help!



Little sensitive when all the members are trying to do is get a clearer picture of a unique situation.  Thats not what we are about here...Not cool...


----------



## SHRUGS (Jan 12, 2013)

Well Poof!! And he was gone...


----------



## Poof (Jan 15, 2013)

POB, truce, i jumped the gun, no hard feelings "i hope". Get ya a cup of coffee sometime. You're doing a super job. shit happening on this end. ya'll take care, and again you guys and gals are the greatest.


----------

